# Man Utd 1 Chelsea 0



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done United.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm disinterested







. I not sure which team I dislike most anymore







.

Hold on........it's still United














.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Credit where it is due, nobody gave them a chance, most pundits saw a possible humilation on the cards. For a variety of reasons they HAD to win that game, the result was everything, they deserve a hand.











raketakat said:


> I'm disinterested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw Bradford beat Tranmere 2-1 with a "goal" that never crossed the line and a "penalty" that never was.







Who the hell wants any electronic trickery to help the ref?







We were "rewarded" with an away tie at Barnsley.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> ←
> ​


Yes Griff. I've just ordered some straps from Roy and I shall be inspecting them for itching powder before I put them on







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> We were "rewarded" with an away tie at Barnsley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the "feature match" on MOTD sorted then














.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy Keane is leaving Man Utd









Ireland manager perhaps?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I recon he'll come up to Celtic JoT, playing and getting involved with the coaching, then on to management.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

On that theme, I remember this for my team.....


----------

